# Morel Mushrooms



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Just wondering if North Dakota has Morel Mushrooms?

We're just about at prime time here in central Illinois.

Any other mushrooms hunters out there?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

We have them, it's just a very quick season and even tougher time finding them. I used to hunt them on the islands out on the mississippi down in IL when I was a kid. Seemed like they came out about the same time the snakes did, made for some interesting times. Sure are tasty though


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

OH How I love a good morel mushroom. I use to eat a bunch of them when I lived down in the Quad Cities Area. I sure do miss those tasty little things. I was at the Cork n Cleaver in Fargo last night if you get there try their deepfried mushrooms, they are excellent!!!!!


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

2 Years ago I spent 4 hours frying morels 27 lbs. total if you let them cool they can be froze. Our family had some for Thanksgiving Dinner I would say 85% compared to fresh. We have had a wet spring so far good for waterfowl and morels


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm from Rochester and we have them like crazy around my house, used to go out and pick a ton of them every spring. Gonna miss that this year due to college.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i heard mushrooms can mess you up


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I am from southern ohio originally and man do I miss the mushrooms. I didnt even know we got them up here. When would they come up around here? What I wouldnt do for a frying pan full.......................

Mark


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mark, how far south in southern Ohio?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I consertrate on oyster mushrooms up here in the Northern part of ND,
They are on of the safest to pick and when they are out you can pick a couple buckets full.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

We pick Oysters down here are well. Also, puff balls and hen of the woods. Morels are still the king of the spring. We've been unnussualy cool the last several weeks. Can't wait for the next warm up, I'll be out "shroomen"


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

slider, I am from hillsboro,oh. kinda south central.

Mark


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

DuckerIL, i think its still gonna be awhile for our mushrooms....this cold stuff is gonna push it back. Hopefully it will warm up soon, im ready for some mushrooms!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree with you hntnmn. My brother found a nice mess in deep southern Il last Sunday. We're ussually 10days-2 weeks behind them. Can't wait


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mark, I know that area well. I have driven 73 MANY times, mainly from playing legion baseball from Portsmouth!

Rick


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Hah small world.

Mark


----------

